#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How does advertising help the customers?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

The purpose of advertising is to persuade customers,clients and consumers of products and services of the respective sellers offerings.
I want to know as a receiver of products and services what kind of benefits I can get from advertisements.


Can someone explain me how does advertising help the customers?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> The purpose of advertising is to persuade customers,clients and consumers of products and services of the respective sellers offerings.
> I want to know as a receiver of products and services what kind of benefits I can get from advertisements.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how does advertising help the customers?



It helps them to overview a product but we won't get a deeper knowledge about the product and it can't be realiable because of the ads show their advantages while advertising!

----------


## Bhavya

> It helps them to overview a product but we won't get a deeper knowledge about the product and it can't be realiable because of the ads show their advantages while advertising!


You're right ads shows only the advantages of the products,To know the pros and cons of the products I think we have to rely on customer reviews

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> The purpose of advertising is to persuade customers,clients and consumers of products and services of the respective sellers offerings.
> I want to know as a receiver of products and services what kind of benefits I can get from advertisements.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how does advertising help the customers?


Hi Bhavya ,

*I think advertising focus on repeating the same content and messaging & designed primarily for customer acquisition.*

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Bhavya ,
> 
> *I think advertising focus on repeating the same content and messaging & designed primarily for customer acquisition.*


Yeah customer acquisition is the main motive of advertisements, But how come customers benefited from the advertisements?

----------


## Moana

> You're right ads shows only the advantages of the products,To know the pros and cons of the products I think we have to rely on customer reviews


Reviews of a certain product on the specific site will help you to identify the products pros and cons

----------


## Moana

> Hi Bhavya ,
> 
> *I think advertising focus on repeating the same content and messaging & designed primarily for customer acquisition.*


It doesn't repeat a customers acquisition I hope it finds out people's taste and tells details about that.

----------


## Bhavya

> Reviews of a certain product on the specific site will help you to identify the products pros and cons


Yeah you got my point, From the customers' review we can get the honest feedback of the products

----------

